
There are 170,000 fewer retail jobs in 2017 and 75,000 more Amazon robots - NicoJuicy
https://qz.com/1107112/there-are-170000-fewer-retail-jobs-in-2017-and-75000-more-amazon-robots/
======
bob_theslob646
This article is a waste of time.

Why not compare salaries instead of count of jobs?

Why not compare full-time jobs vs part-time jobs?

I could be wrong but aren't most retail jobs part time?

How many Amazon jobs are full-time vs. part-time?

There already is a history of low wage jobs actually being detrimental to the
government.

([https://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-low-wage-employers-cost-
tax...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-low-wage-employers-cost-
taxpayers-153-billion-a-year/)) >That's the annual bill that state and federal
governments are footing for working families making poverty-level wages at big
corporations such as Walmart (WMT) and McDonald's (MCD), according to a new
study from the University of California Berkeley Labor Center. Because these
workers are paid so little, they are increasingly turning to government aid
programs such as food stamps to keep them from dire poverty, the study found

